# IUD's... do they/can they fall out without noticing?



## lilgreen

I'm not sure where else to post this. A few months ago I had my pap and my dr said she couldn't see the IUD. Could it have fallen out without me noticing? This would be great, as I would love to get pg right now









Just wondering if anyone has btdt

Thanks!


----------



## Nikki Christina

yikes! did the doc not look under ultrasound to see if it had moved up into your uterus?

i had one that dislodged.. but was hanging partly thru my cervix... im not so sure about one just falling out


----------



## lalaland42

I haven't BTDT but the midwife who inserted mine said it could fall out without me noticing and to check for the string once a month. OTOH, the string could have migrated in so I would definitely get it checked out.

I last checked for my string a week or so ago and it is still there.


----------



## ann_of_loxley

A friend of mines did! lol
She had the same thing...pap and they couldnt find it!
You would think you wouldnt miss that falling out....but after various checks and scans etc...they just could not find it! They were going to go even further than that as it can travel upwards as well (which isnt a good thing!)...but then she got pregnant!...So wherever it is, it wasnt there! hehe


----------



## Contrariety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki Christina* 
i had one that dislodged.. but was hanging partly thru my cervix... im not so sure about one just falling out

I had the same thing happen. I was super bummed out about it. If I wasn't in the habit of regular string checks, I may not have caught that before I ended up pregnant or something. I was uber paranoid about checking and checked a few times a week to make sure. Good thing, too since they can be rendered useless if they aren't in just the right spot.

ETA: I did have to have an ultrasound to see just where it had ended up... even though I knew it was falling out my cervix, since I could actually feel the stupid thing. Anyway... you should definitely have an ultrasound to make sure it's not there. you would not want to be pregnant with an IUD. too risky!


----------



## Hera

Depending on where I am in my cycle, sometimes I can't quite feel the string, but it is predictable and always turns up in a day or two. Very short string... at any rate, during a pap it's possible that the string is just hiding, but I would want an US to make sure it's still in there. Good luck!


----------



## Peacemamalove

Yes! They can fall out without you noticing. But like PP said they can also get stuck somewhere else. I would definitely be checked to make sure it is not floating around in there somewhere!


----------



## AprilDaisy

Floating around somewhere? I couldn't handle a device like this....the constant checking would drive me nutty....


----------



## whateverdidiwants

Yes, they can fall out. It happened to my mother, and it's how I was conceived! (She was using the 70's version of the Keeper, and it dislodged the IUD. One day, she looked down in the shower to see the IUD laying between her feet, and a few weeks later, she got a positive pregnancy test at the doctor's office.)


----------



## onelilguysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AprilDaisy* 
Floating around somewhere? I couldn't handle a device like this....the constant checking would drive me nutty....

ya know how tampons cant just get lost in your body? well..these can. theyre already inserted inside your uterus, they can migrate upwards and be inside your uterus, and can possibly perforate your uterus and wind up
somewhere random in your abdomen, as well.

and yep, they totally can fall out!

very strange that it was commented on not being there and nothing else done, though.







:


----------



## beansricerevolt

Ok, i am totally ignorant right now but what is an IUD?







:
I know its a method of birth control but what is it?

Let me explain my ignorance for a sec. as well. DH and I are not into many forms of birth control other than charting and so we have never really researched all option available.


----------



## normajean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansricerevolt* 
Ok, i am totally ignorant right now but what is an IUD?







:
I know its a method of birth control but what is it?

Let me explain my ignorance for a sec. as well. DH and I are not into many forms of birth control other than charting and so we have never really researched all option available.

Its "Intrauterine Device", a shortof T shaped thing they put in your uterus. Some contain copper & others contain hormones similar to a B/C pill.

There's a string attached that hangs through your cervix.


----------



## madmacksmommy

I have had my IUD for 2 years in Jan. I have never been able to feel the strings. My OB/GYN said that sometimes they can curl up and you can't feel them. Mine was safe and sound at my last pap. I am due for one next month so it will be checked again then.

PP I would def want to get an u/s to find out where your IUD is. A friend of mine (an MDC mama) had her IUD come out. So everyone's body is different.

I have never had any problems with mine. I am still nursing a 2yr old and havn't had a period in almost 3 yrs.


----------



## mouso

Hmmmm...I'd better go check the old strings. I've never done it.


----------



## Aufilia

My string disappeared after about a year. My midwives' office did a u/s and located it, it had migrated upward to where it was still in place, but the strings weren't in my cervix anymore.


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
Its "Intrauterine Device", a shortof T shaped thing they put in your uterus. Some contain copper & others contain hormones similar to a B/C pill.

There's a string attached that hangs through your cervix.

Thanks!


----------



## Mylie

My doctor said we would definitly know if it fell out...

Lord Please don't let this one fall out....


----------



## mamangazelle

My Gyn. couldn't feel the string either, but the ultrasound showed it was still there. So I don't know if it could fall out without you noticing it at all, but it could still be there...

Also, it's not that small, so I think you should feel it, or see it if it fell, unless it went right into the toilet...


----------



## hottmama

I've had my IUD for about a year and a half and I check the strings every time I shower. I don't see why anyone wouldn't, or how you could not notice a plastic/metal thing falling from your vagina.







:
The strings get shorter or longer depending on where I am in my cycle, as my cervix changes.


----------



## artemis80

Ugh, I wish I couldn't feel my strings. They are always poking me (and dh







). I can't imagine not noticing it falling out, but I'll take your words for it.


----------

